# GPToys Aftershock S606 1/24 Scale 4WD RC Buggy



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

This is the Unboxing, Run, & Review for the brand new GPToys Aftershock S606 1/24 Scale 4WD RC Buggy. I unbox it, give you an overview, and let it rip for you outside.





Review Notes for this GPToys S606 Aftershock:

Pros
- Nice looking
- Very quick for its size
- Well built and durable so far
- 4WD & water resistant
- Lots of fun

Cons
- Could be better off pavement in grass and other terrain


----------



## ThumbRC (Oct 8, 2014)

I broke mine really quick.


----------

